# mobile advertising?



## master design (Jul 12, 2006)

This is something to think about : Impact ratings of mobile media trucks scored higher tham all other outdoor combined-Thibodeaux Reserch Inc. ** Typical one truck travel 125.000 miles a year gaining 24.000.000 +++ impressions annualy per vehicle. 91% of all people notice truck advertising, 75% affect their buying habits from truck ad`s - Beverage World Magazine.
This is not for everyone but it`s not impossible. If you advertise you sell more and selling more you pay the add.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on how effective it would be for your market. 

I found the guy that painted the inside of my house from the ad on his van, but I don't think I'd buy a t-shirt after seeing some design on a van. I'm not sure how well it would convert into actual customers, but it would make nice branding.

Especially if you are selling local t-shirts (a city name), and you advertised on local trucks.


----------



## master design (Jul 12, 2006)

Well rodney that is what I want branding, no a picture of a t-shirt on trucks but some good looking girls and a logo with website, i dont think that is a good idea sell tees just for the funny design, If you dont get people to know your brand you will never take off, You will be able to fly but not like a jet, whem people see a nice shirt with a logo and brand name on it, they go home to do some google find your site buy, tell friends and its go on and on...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i dont think that is a good idea sell tees just for the funny design


There are lots of t-shirts out there that just aren't "funny designs". 

My point was just that even if your t-shirt line isn't "funny designs", advertising on a truck still might not be the best bang for your advertising dollars.



> If you dont get people to know your brand you will never take off


I agree  I'm just not sure truck advertising is the best way to get people to know your brand. I could be wrong though, as I've never tried it.


----------



## bjmason32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Master Design,

Have you looked into the cost of mobile advertising? I'm assuming they have weekly plans as opposed to just yearly?

Thanks


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> If you dont get people to know your brand you will never take off


Thats not really true. It all depends on your business plan. There are people selling tees on ebay that make hundreds of thousands of dollars a year, and nobody really knows their company name.




> Master Design,
> 
> Have you looked into the cost of mobile advertising? I'm assuming they have weekly plans as opposed to just yearly?
> 
> Thanks


I assume that he is talking about getting your own car decorated with a rap, or vinyl with your company ad on it.


----------



## master design (Jul 12, 2006)

The reason i am thinking about truck adds is that i am a truck driver, a have my own truck and 53` trailer, the only thing is the graphics cost, and instalation, I am leaving trucking next year, tired to be out for days. But as cam take some advantage of been on the road e show my company name around the major city in usa, places like LA, Dallas, New York,Indianapolis,San Francisco,Boston, I am not only making tees Iam want make a brand t-shirts.
And I think this is a good thing to do, because I just have to find someone to make the graphics....


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Let me know how it turns out. I'm always intrested in spending hard earned advertising dollars more efficiently. I mean 10 years ago Al Gore was still inventing the internet, And now look at it. Good Luck!


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi all,

To me, I don't want to advertise a certain style t-shirt design or item on any vehicle.

I just need potential customers to get to my website, then they can see what I have to offer. Makes no difference if your doing custom printing or have your own designs - just let people know *where* they can find you.

Vehicle wraps are expensive ($2K+). Custom vehicle lettering is pretty reasonable and you apply the pre-spaced lettering yourself.

Magnetic signs are also another alternative and with today's printers/cutters, full color is here and affordably priced.

Let your message on your ad tell people what you have and where to find it. I had (took it off for now) a 24"x24" t-shirt shaped magnetic sign on my pickup and it's message was real simple. What I offer (t-shirts, etc...) and my website.

It worked but I must tell you that it was aimed at only the local businesses. I doubt a magnetic sign itself would generate any worthwhile traffic if it goes cross country. I think a large, full color decal on the side(s) of a 53' trailer would get a closer look than a magnetic sign. 

At any rate, you must think how you can get your customers to your site or store (if you have one).

Just my 2 cents worth. Hope it helps.

Fred


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> To me, I don't want to advertise a certain style t-shirt design or item on any vehicle.





> Let your message on your ad tell people what you have and where to find it.


I think advertising a certain t-shirt design might be one way of telling people what you have. Add a web address and then they know how to find you 

If you have a particular eye-catching design that might appeal to the masses, a picture of that design and an easy to read "drive by" website address/URL might be a good combination.


----------

